# Starting Pecan Business



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

I do believe this just might be a pecan tree 

And since I got 2, I might as well start in the biz 








Bought the 1370 about maybe 8yrs ago from a guy up in the Northeast part of the state. He has a pecan orchard, and used this old gal to run the shaker. Picked it up when I switched to using an offset disc. A very nice tractor for $4900. Usual epic road trip with K'kins.









Pecans have been a bit of a problem though.

Planted late this year because of the rains, and the tractor was running a bit hot. Usually I do my tillage in April, not June.

I'd never had the side curtain off to look into the radiator housing since I bought the tractor. It's been that reliable.

Anyways....I figured the radiator might need blowing out with the air gun, and had to remove the panel to get to it with enough room to move the gun around.







 :lol:

The discolored area on the radiator fins facing the heat exchanger tell how deep the pecans were.









I suppose it's really a testament to the old iron. When they built these, they gave you big radiators that had large capacity, not just barely enough to keep things cool in the perfect environment.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Hard to tell from the pictures but does not look like pecan.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope not pecan......sorry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to change your plans...that is pecan debris tho


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

Go ahead and throw a bucket of water on my dreams


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Actually been thinking about it, I dont think I have ever seen a pecan germinate on a peice of equipment before.


----------

